# ördöngös



## Encolpius

Sziasztok !

A kérdésem az, hogy vajon ti az ördöngös szót ördöng*ö*snek vagy ördöng*ő*snek ismeritek? Engemet meglepett, hogy helyesen ördöngös....

Köszi


----------



## gorilla

Én hosszan ejtem és így is szoktam hallani. De valószínű, hogy helyesírásilag ö-vel kell írni.


----------



## francisgranada

Valószínűleg én is hosszan mondom (ritkán használom ), de tudtommal a régies _ördöng_-ből alkotott melléknévről van szó és nem  egy *_ördöngeni _ige *_ördöngő_ alakjáról, tehát   a rövid _ö _a logikus_. _


----------



## Zsanna

Eredetileg "ördögös" (azaz: ördögi/ördögies jelentésű) volt, ezért elvileg röviden kellene ejteni, de már a hosszú ejtés is helyes a Nyelvművelő Kézikönyv szerint. 
(Én is hosszan ejtem az utolsó ö-t.)


----------



## Encolpius

Summa summarum, minden tanult ember hosszú ö-vel ejti, akkor meg mi a fenének van rövid ö-vel írva!!?? 
Azt hiszem, az urak az Akadémián ördöngősebbek akartak lenni mint mondjuk Mikszáth, aki 1886-ben írt novellájának címe: Az ördöngős professzor. 
De Ady is még használta hosszú ö-vel. Vagyis ha ördöngősnek írjuk, az régies, elavult...


----------



## Zsanna

Encolp, láttál kéziratot? (Mert az, hogy nyomtatásban hosszú ö-vel jelent valami meg még nem jelenti azt, hogy maga a szerző sem tudta a helyesírást!)

P.S. A Mikszáth-írás címét több változatban (= jó és rossz) lehet látni a neten. Itt pl. a helyes alakban.


----------



## Encolpius

francisgranada said:


> Valószínűleg én is hosszan mondom (ritkán használom ), de tudtommal a régies _ördöng_-ből alkotott melléknévről van szó és nem  egy *_ördöngeni _ige *_ördöngő_ alakjáról, tehát   a rövid _ö _a logikus_. _



Kedves FG, ezt nem nagyon értem... ha az érvelésed igaz lenne, akkor éppen a hosszú ö lenne a logikus... 
ijed - ijedős, szégyenl - szégyenlős

viszont a rövid ö alak (sajnos) logikus, ugyanis főnévből -ös képzővel képezünk szavakat: ködös, tökös, sörös, gőzös, göröngyös...



Zsanna said:


> Encolp, láttál kéziratot? (Mert az, hogy nyomtatásban hosszú ö-vel jelent valami meg még nem jelenti azt, hogy maga a szerző sem tudta a helyesírást!)



Zsanna! Már fél éve arról írnak itten, hogy a régi magyar helyésírás teljesen eltérő volt a mai modern helyesírástól, lásd: eltünik/eltűnik.
Bárczi Géza: Magyar Szófejtő Szótár, Trezor Kiadó, 1991: "ördög, r. alakv. ördöng...Szárm.: ördöngős, ördöngös.."


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ... ha az érvelésed igaz lenne, akkor éppen a hosszú ö lenne a logikus...
> ijed - ijedős, szégyenl - szégyenlős viszont a rövid ö alak (sajnos) logikus, ugyanis főnévből -ös képzővel képezünk szavakat: ködös, tökös, sörös, gőzös, göröngyös...


 Szerintem ugyanezt mondtam én is: "... a régies _ördöng-ből alkotott melléknévről van szó és nem _egy *_ördöngeni _ige *_ördöngő alakjáról __... "  _


----------



## Zsanna

Encolpius,
Lehet, de itt régies alakról igazában nincs szó - legalábis nem volt, míg fel nem hoztad.  (A NyMűv. Kk. egyáltalán nem említ hossszú ö-s alakot..., sem régies írásmódot.)

Én erre még a Google-en sem láttam példát (csakis modernebb forrásokból, az viszont sajnos nem lep meg) és az 1922-es kiadású Révai Nagylexikonban is végig rövid ö-vel szerepel, ami azért valamit sejtet a "régi írásmód"-érvvel kapcsolatban. 

Bárczi Géza szótárát először 1941-ben adták ki, ezért nehéz elhinni, hogy 20 év alatt vissszafelé haladt volna a helyesírásunk - pláne egy olyan jeles művelője személyében, mint Bárczi. (Az 1991-es dátum viszont már többet megmagyarázhat...) Kár, hogy nincs fönt a neten.

Ez az "ördöng" alak meg végképp elég fantasztikusnak tűnik nekem. 
Azt el tudom képzelni, hogy alakváltozata lehet az ördög szónak, de valószínűbbnek tartanám, hogy a *g* előtti *n* pl. kiejtéskönnyítési gyakorlat alapján kerül a szóba, de csakis a hosszabb alak miatt. Hiszen az _ördög_ szót elég könnyű kiejteni önmagában, viszont a hosszabb alaknál (ördögös) már könnyebben felmerülhet ez. 

Láttam én is a neten egy wiki etimológiai szótárban azt, amit írtok, de a forrás szerintem nem megbízható, találtam abban már más hibát is. (Érvek, bizonyítások meg hiányoztak, igaz, az ilyen jellegű szótárak nem is szolgálnak ilyesmivel, még a SZTAKI szótárban is rossz helyesírással adták meg a szót magát).


----------



## Zsanna

Encolpius said:


> Summa summarum, minden tanult ember hosszú ö-vel ejti, akkor meg mi a fenének van rövid ö-vel írva!!??


Na, ez a jó kérdés! Csakhogy akár beismerjük, akár nem, ilyenre azért akad egy jó pár példa a magyar helyesírásban! (Ugye nem fogjátok felásni az összes ilyet?) 
Nekem a legutóbbi a bura (pl. lámpáé) szó volt, amiről meg voltam győződve, hogy hosszú u-val írandó és láss csodát: nem. Sőt, azt is megtudtam, hogy a magyar nyelv ellen vét, aki nem rövid u-val ejti (egy volt osztálytársam szerint, aki magyart is tanít)! Ez a téma kimeríthetetlen, de magyarázat nincs rá.


----------



## Encolpius

Zsanna said:


> Na, ez a jó kérdés! Csakhogy akár beismerjük, akár nem, ilyenre azért akad egy jó pár példa a magyar helyesírásban! (Ugye nem fogjátok felásni az összes ilyet?)
> Nekem a legutóbbi a bura (pl. lámpáé) szó volt, amiről meg voltam győződve, hogy hosszú u-val írandó és láss csodát: nem. Sőt, azt is megtudtam, hogy a magyar nyelv ellen vét, aki nem rövid u-val ejti (egy volt osztálytársam szerint, aki magyart is tanít)! Ez a téma kimeríthetetlen, de magyarázat nincs rá.



Igen, én is gondolkoztam azon, hogy nagyon sok olyan eset van, ahol sajnos más a kiejtés és írás. És nekem sajnos nincsen meg a Magyar kiejtési szótár. Ha meglenne, biztosan nem nyitnék sok felesleges topikot.  Mindannyian meg vagyunk győződve, hogy a bura szót hosszan "kell" ejteni. Akkor kérdezd meg a volt osztálytársnődet, hogy a Korea szót, mert szerintem mindenki [ko:rea]-nak ejti, hogyan kell helyesen jeteni.


----------



## Zsanna

A Hungarian Resources Sticky-ben található egy pár link (írásos elígazító itt, de csak az alapvető dolgokat tartalmazza), de a kiejtést illusztráló oldalon (itt) sem található meg minden szó, viszont meg lehet kérni... (Ez külföldieknek/nyelvtanulóknak szerintem hasznosabb, mint nekünk, de hátha érdekel.)


----------



## Akitlosz

Annyira feleslegesnek és értelmetlennek érzem a hosszú vagy rövid vitákat és azt is, hogy az akadáémia elő akarja írni, ráadásul úgyis abszolút logikátlanul.

Lásd pl. tíz és tízes viszont víz de vizes stb.!

Miért kellene ennyire egyenfazonírozni a kiejtést és az írást?

Másik kedvencem a francia prestige szó, amit magyarul hivatalosan hosszú í-vel kell írni presztízsnek, bár embert nem hallottam még aki hosszú í-vel ejtené, s a franciák is röviddel írják, ejtik.

Amúgy szerintem az ördögös és ördöngős mást jelent már manapság, így a hosszú ő-t tartom indokoltnak. Mivel ördögös értelemben megmaradt az ördögös. Bár szerintem az emberek tetszésére és a kedvére bíznám legszívesebben. Nem tartom jó ötletnek egyetlen tájszólást _köznyelv_nek kikiáltva ráerőszakolni akarni az összes magyarul beszélőre.

Amúgy régen ürdüng volt a szó, ebből lett az ördöng később pedig csak az ördög. Pedig az ürdüng jóval félelmetesebben hangzik. 

Az setét ürdüng az kénküjes pukulbul gyüvék.


----------



## Encolpius

Érdekes megjegyzések, Akitlosz.....pl. a csehekkel ellentétben, a magyar nyelvben szerintem is gyakran értelmetlenül törekednek a "tökeletességre" a nyelvészek...ebben is a csehek sokkal értelmesebbek és megengednek kétfajta írásmódot, vagy haladnak és gyorsan változtatnak a kijetést követve....egyetértek, hogy ördöngősnek kellene írni.....


----------



## francisgranada

Akitlosz said:


> ...  Pedig az ürdüng jóval félelmetesebben hangzik.




Amúgy vitatottot, hogy melyik alak az eredetibb, mert az "n" nélküli alakra is vannak nagyon régi írásos példák. Egyes források szerint az _ürdüg _az eredetibb, az "n" utólagos toldalék. 



Encolpius said:


> ... ebben is a csehek sokkal értelmesebbek és megengednek kétfajta írásmódot, vagy haladnak és gyorsan változtatnak a kijetést követve...


Ezzel nem értek teljesen egyet, de ez nem tartózik ide ... 





> ...egyetértek, hogy ördöngősnek kellene írni....


Ebben az esetben én is. Az érdekesség kedvéért utánanéztem a Pallasz Nagy Lexikonában (1896), ott címszóként szintén hosszú ő-vel szerepel.


----------

